# Chicago Bulls NBA 2k9 ratings



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I feel like most of the Bulls team is underrated especially Gooden and Tyrus.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> I feel like most of the Bulls team is underrated especially Gooden and Tyrus.


I agree. And Hughes is overrated.

:biggrin:


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Hater!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I didn't check, but is Adrian Griffin rated higher than Tyrus Thomas? I think Griffin was like a 74 last season.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> I didn't check, but is Adrian Griffin rated higher than Tyrus Thomas? I think Griffin was like a 74 last season.


Griffin's like a 66, I think.


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

Gordon, Thomas, Noah = Underrated
Hinrich, Hughes = Overrated


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I find NBA2k ratings weird but when you sim the season or franchise most of the time they are dead on the players averages, I remember getting NBA 2k3 and running a ten+ year Franchise with the Bulls and was allways pissed that My Eddy Curry would average 50%+ FG shooting but never average more than 15-19 ppg, pretty acurate if you ask me.

Its dead on with some of the grade Rankings IMO.

Noah - C- inside offense thats pretty acurate, F outside offense yeah, C- Perimeter defense thats true, B- Post defense I think thats a bit too high for a guy who doesnt Shut people down in the post, Handles D eh I think this is a little bit too low, B- rebound yep, C- IQ lol, B athleate no compaints. 

Tyrus Thomas grades are almost dead on, the only thing I would change is his IQ rating, hes an F in that category.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Tyrus Thomas's athletic ability ranked "B" isn't doing him justice. Maybe that's using the same scale as guards though; if Wade is "A" for example, I guess you can't make Tyrus literally the same speed/quickness as him. 

Thabo's rebounding as "C-" and his ballhandling as "C+" is pretty bad, IMO. Bump both of those up to B's.

Luol Deng's rebounding is C+. Should be in the B range.

I agree, some of our depth is not ranked adequately here. Really there shouldn't be much of a difference between our BEST player (Deng) and our 8th best (Nocioni?).


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Tyrus Thomas's athletic ability ranked "B" isn't doing him justice.


I'm guessing the guys at 2k sports view athletic ratings more than just leaping ability.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I'm guessing the guys at 2k sports view athletic ratings more than just leaping ability.


In the context of a video game, there really isn't a whole lot more. Agility, speed, leaping ability = athleticism. Most games to my knowledge don't take strength into account (edit: they technically do, but unless it's Shaq it rarely makes a difference in effectiveness). Stamina seems pretty irrelevant since most NBA players are capable of playing a full game if need be, generally speaking. 

Anyway, like I said they use the same scale for guards as they do for forwards. So a B might be fair enough since you really can't make Tyrus literally as fast/quick as your uber-athletic guards. Tyrus is a freak by PF standards, but a notch below guard-level quickness obviously.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

That also doesn't explain why Beasley has a higher athletic rating than Tyrus. ANd rose is about 2 points too low. I had him rated at about 82, with his interior finishing being higher than a C. He's already our second best finisher and he hasn't played a game in the NBA. By season's end, he may be our best. 2K has his OUTSIDE shooting as a bigger strength than his interior game, and we all KNOW that isn't the case.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> I agree. And Hughes is overrated.
> 
> :biggrin:


I actually think he's a bit underrated. And I look forward to him proving everyone wrong.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

The Krakken said:


> I actually think he's a bit underrated. And I look forward to him proving *everyone* wrong.


Not me, brother!!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

It's 3 against 1 KJ, make your time!


----------

